# How style/fix costume wig



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

My wife just bought a wig for her costume and she used hot curlers and a hot iron with no problem.


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

try buying a premium hair conditioner (like Dove) and while the wig is dry work in conditioner to comb out tangles . Rinse out/ blot excess product. Restyle wig over a basketball with low/medium setting on hair dryer/ flat iron/ curling iron. Use a natural fiber brush for 'final' run through to "polish" artificial fibers. Best of Luck!


----------

